# This is Easily the Coolest Nissan Altima Ever



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The Nissan Altima might be one of the last cars you ever think of when it comes to race cars, but this one is easily the coolest Altima yet.*
> 
> The 2016 Australian motorsport season is on the horizon and Nissan has unveiled two of its race cars. The one we’re paying more attention to is the 2016 Nissan Altima V8 Supercar entry, featuring a livery that resembles what you see on Nissan’s global GT3 race cars. The Altima race car will be piloted once again by Michael Caruso and boasts more than 600 horsepower.
> 
> ...


Read more about This is Easily the Coolest Nissan Altima Ever at AutoGuide.com.


----------

